# Vintage Music Gear Magazine Ads



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I know some of you others go to Reverb & so may have seen this.
But it was a fun article to look back on & see how gear ads have (& haven't) changed

Also fun to see how many I remembered

Vintage Music Gear Magazine Ads


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Fender had a whole series of these...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's one I like, from 1981.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Here's one I like, from 1981.


For the prices?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I like it for a couple of reasons. Yes, one certainly is the prices on some things ($33.75 for a Dr. Q?). But the principal reason is the rather extensive catalog of items that plenty of folks never knew existed, or had simply forgotten about.

Did you know they had a "solid state reverb"? (likely using an MN3011 delay chip) or a 600 millisecond delay pedal? or all those e-percussion units?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> But the principal reason is the rather extensive catalog of items that plenty of folks never knew existed, or had simply forgotten about.
> 
> Did you know they had a "solid state reverb"? (likely using an MN3011 delay chip) or a 600 millisecond delay pedal? or all those e-percussion units?


That is one cool thing for sure...


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

23 dollars for a big muff


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Toronto music store...Dec 1977


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is an ad from a Square Dancing magazine from May 1965.

My brother recently bought me the 4 x 8 column speaker cab (CS 48 in the ad) at an antique store/flea market in Shakespeare, Ontario for $5.00.
I put a new jack on it and it works quite well!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's cool to find ads for stuff you own--even if the ad is older than what you own...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

amagras said:


> 23 dollars for a big muff


In 1979, I went with the piano player in our band to Steve's in Toronto. He decided he needed some effects, so he bought a Dr.Q and a Small Stone, for $29 each, new.

What is ironic is that 16k of RAM would have cost you at least $120 at that time, and nowadays one can buy gigs of RAM for what a Dr.Q cost in those days while a new Dr.Q will cost you the same price as last year's 7" tablet with dual-core processor and 16G of RAM.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I wonder how much Joyo pedals will cost 40 years in the future


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> [/QUOTE]
> Those Fender under $400 now are over 2k but the used pianos for 99 are free now!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I didn't know fish could play guitar--but I've always liked this ad.


----------

